# Dealers changing prices of used rvs



## sunshinemtnk9s (Mar 4, 2007)

this past week while searching for a truck camper, I found just the one I wanted at the price I wanted to  pay,  at the closest dealer to my home.  I called and got the price, but wasn't able to go till 2 days later.
I found out the next day after a call from the internet sales manager that the price was a mistake on their part, and they upped it $4000.  They had told me it was their price they paid for it.  
We went to see them anyway, made an offer a little above what they told us, explaining that we understood it was a mistake but felt that it was their responsibility to sell it to us.  We were willing to pay a bit more.   
They refused and repriced the unit at the additional price they wanted.
The salesperson and the dealer manager both told us of their mistake in the advertised price on line, and said if we had a printout of their ad they would honor their price, but since we didn't, we were sol.
Any comments?  Do we have any recourse without a printout.
We are in California
 :http://www.rvusa.com/forum/mbbs22/images/emoticons/icon_smile_sad.gif(


----------



## C Nash (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: Dealers changing prices of used rvs

First thing I woud do is look for another dealer.  Bet you would also get the run a round on service warranty work :angry:


----------



## Texas_Camper (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: Dealers changing prices of used rvs

In my opinion... which really isn't worth much...
The dealer bought the trailer and now he can do as he wishes with it.  It is sad that the dealer and the salesperson made a mistake.  While the dealer needs to make a profit to stay in business, reputation and repeat sales go a long way toward that goal.  
Without a printout, you may be out of luck.  There's more out there, just keep looking.

And Print out every offer on the 'net..


----------



## hertig (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: Dealers changing prices of used rvs

This dealership is either of questionable honesty or competance.  In either case, you don't want to deal with them.

True, in some cases you might be able to 'force' a dealer to honor an advertised price, but I'll bet you won't be happy with the deal in the long run.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Mar 4, 2007)

Re: Dealers changing prices of used rvs

I hate to say it, but we are all humans and mistakes happen.  I have made them myself.  I have sold a couple of trailers at cost because I put my mistakes in writing.  Thankfully, I have not lost money, but I have honored my mistakes.  

Without something in writing, the dealer does not have to honor his mistake.  If you want his camper, you have to decide if you want to pay for it.  Hopefully they meet you somewhere in the middle.


----------

